# Laptops, Linux, en geen Winblows

## McLink

Ik ben van plan om rond kerst een laptop te kopen, en wilde alvast wat informatie verzamelen, dus bij deze een paar vragen.

Aangezien ik een Linuxfanaat ben en een pesthekel heb aan Windows, spreekt het voor zich dat ik op mijn laptop niet van plan ben om Windows te gebruiken. Daarom wilde ik vragen of iemand hier iets wist over laptops zonder stuurprogramma, of over de mogelijkheid om geld terug te krijgen voor Windows. Ik heb enkele verhalen gehoord over geldteruggave voor een ongebruikte Windows-installatie, alleen niets over Nederland, en weinig over Vista (wat tegenwoordig de standaard is voor nieuwe computers). Ik wil graag een (goede) laptop, alleen heb ik er geen kunnen vinden die aan mijn wensen voldoet én zonder stuurprogramma verkrijgbaar is.

Verder wilde ik vragen of iemand mij een in Nederland verkrijgbare laptop aan kan raden met de volgende specificaties:

3 of 4 GB RAM (uiteraard liefst 4)

HDD minstens 250GB; liefst dichter in de buurt van 500GB

Dedicated videokaart van NVidia of AMD (ATI)

Tenminste een dual-core processor, x86_64-architectuur

Compatibel met Linux

Hoogstens €900 (eventueel iets meer als het zeker is dat ik in aanmerking kom voor geldteruggave voor het stuurprogramma)

Gewicht maakt niet (veel) uit

Tenminste 15.4 inch; groter is beter, mits betaalbaar  :Smile: 

Webcam en eSATA zijn niet nodig, maar mogen wel

Uiteraard wil ik indien mogelijk tenminste geld terugkrijgen voor een eventueel Windows-stuurprogramma en andere bijgeleverde software. Het zou natuurlijk ideaal zijn als ik een laptop met de bovenstaande specificaties zou kunnen krijgen waarbij geen stuurprogramma geleverd is, of waarbij geen extra kosten zijn verbonden aan het stuurprogramma.

Ik ben de volgende laptops tegengekomen; die lijken me wel aardig, dus wilde ik vragen of iemand misschien ervaring met een van deze apparaten heeft:

http://www.laptopshop.nl/product/58353/asus-x57vc-ap039c.html

http://www.4launch.nl/shop/#p-4-productid-059545

Bij voorbaat dank.

----------

## zatalian

voor 514,05€ heb je volgende lenovo laptop : http://www.2compute.net/Lenovo/TY2ENMB.htm

Weleens waar met slechts 1GB ram en 160Gb harde schijf, maar voor dat prijsverschil kan je gerust upgraden en nog een paar 100€'s overhouden.

In nederland zijn laptops over het algemeen ongeveer 10% goedkoper dus daar moet je zeker en gelijkaardige deal vinden.

edit: helaas inclusief MS taks

----------

## RemcoNL

Ik heb me al neergelegd bij het feit dat ik de MS-tax moet betalen bij een laptop. Terugkrijgen kost je enorm veel werk, als het al lukt...

En laptops zonder OS, zoals bij XXODD, zijn in alle gevallen duurder, doordat ze kleine productieaantallen hebben!

Wat ik veel lastiger vind, is een laptop zoeken die het fatsoenlijk doet onder Linux... d'r is altijd wel wat, tot aan random wel/niet werkende keyboard/mouse bij boot (van m'n nieuwe Dell Vostro 1310, waar ik uiteindelijk m'n moeder maar blij mee heb gemaakt). En omdat ik niet kan blijven kopen "om te hopen dat-ie het doet" weet ik het nu niet echt meer. Tips zijn welkom!

----------

## McLink

Hmm, vooruit, dan maar wel die MS-taks betalen. Ik zal wel zien of ik die terugkrijg. (Ik kan altijd nog een rechtszaak aanspannen.  :Laughing:  )

Ik had geen idee dat Linux en laptops zoveel problemen hadden samen. Weet iemand hoe goed de laptops die ik noemde met Linux samenwerken?

----------

## BlackEdder

Ik heb zelf een sony vaio en weinig problemen. De belangrijkste dingen om op te letten zijn de volgende:

1) Videokaart (Intel > ATI  > nvidia). Een laptop wil je nog wellis aan andere monitoren aansluiten/beamers, dus randr1.2 ondersteuningn is belangrijk. De nvidia blob had dat laatste keer dat ik keek iig niet (twee weken geleden). Ze gebruiken hun eigen versie die wat problemen heeft met on the fly veranderen (moet je x restarten). Ook suspend to ram is kapot voor veel nvidia kaarten. Ik gebruik nu nouveau (OSS drivers) die redelijk werken maar ook problemen hebben (geen 3d, geen suspend to ram). All in all intel heeft beste support, maar misschien niet goed genoeg voor nieuwste spellen. Ati doet het tegenwoordig redelijk met blob, en heeft zeer goede OSS drivers. Nvidia's blob geeft problemen en OSS driver is nog teveel alpha.

2) Netwerk kaart. Ik geloof dat bijna elke wireless chipset het tegenwoordig wel doet (zelfs broadcom begint linux te supporten) maar even dubbelchecken (intel werkt iig).

3) Geluid. Werkt bijna altijd wel, maar toch effe de chipset dubbelchecken

4) 1 van de opties die je aangaf had ook een webcam, maar kon zo snel niet zien welke precies. De laatste kernel heeft iig nieuwe drivers die een groot deel van de webcams aankunnen, maar sommigen zijn nog niet ondersteunt..

----------

